# OD light flashing car wont go into OD



## lcruz2004 (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi guys:

I have a 1994 Altima and on ocassion when i start the car, the OD light will be flashing and when it does, the car will not go into overdrive, making it difficult to get into the highway.

Most of the time the OD light does not come on and everything is fine.

Is this due to my needing a oil change for the tranny or replacing the OD sensor or something like that. Has anybody else had this problem and how have you fix it.

Thanks very much for your help.
Lenny


----------



## 64cent (Jul 11, 2005)

lcruz2004 said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> I have a 1994 Altima and on ocassion when i start the car, the OD light will be flashing and when it does, the car will not go into overdrive, making it difficult to get into the highway.
> 
> ...


when your od light starts flashing that means somethings wrong with the transmission.


----------



## lcruz2004 (Jul 18, 2005)

*thanks but ...*



64cent said:


> when your od light starts flashing that means somethings wrong with the transmission.



64cent i have been researching. Could it be the speed sensor is going bad?


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

your tranny has a self-diagnostic capability, you can get trouble codes for it by using the OD OFF indicator light on the instrument cluster (above the fuel gauge).

- start engine and warm to operating temp.
-turn ignition switch to OFF
-turn ignition to ACC
-put overdrive switch in ON position
-move shift lever to P position
-turn ignition to ON (dont start engine)
-the OD OFF light should come on for about 2 seconds
...if the OD OFF light doesn't come on, there's a problem with the transaxle computer or with the indicator light circuit. If the OD OFF light does comes on, proceed to next step.
-turn ignition to ACC
-move shift lever to D postion
-put overdrive switch in OFF postion
-turn ignition switch to ON (dont start engine)
-wait for at least two seconds after the ignition switch is turned ON, then move the shift lever to the 2 position.
-put overdrive switch in ON position
-move the shift lever to the 1 position
-put the overdrive switch in OFF position
-depress the accelerator pedal all the way to the floor, then release it
-the computer is now in output mode, it will began displaying any stored trouble code(s) by flashing the OD OFF indicator light in a sequence of long and short flashes specific to each stored code.
-if all ok, then you will see 1 long flash followed by 1 long pause, followed by ten short flashes of equal duration with short pauses of equal duration between them.
-each code is represented by the position of a long flash in the ten- consecutive flash sequence:

a) if the first flash of the ten-flash sequence is long, the revolution sensor circuit is shorted or disconnected
b) if the second of the ten flashes is long, the vehicle speed sensor is shorted or disconnected
c) if the third flash is long, the throttle position sensor circuit is shorted or disconnected
d) if fourth flash is long, the shift selenoid valve A circuit is shorted or discon.
e) if 5th flash is long, the shift selenoid valve B is shortd or discon.
f) if 6th flash is long, the overrun clutch selenoid circuit is shorted or discon.
g) if 7th flash is long, the torque converter clutch selenoid valve is shortd or discon.
h) if 8th flash is long, the fluid temp. sensor is disconnected or comp. power source is damaged
i) if 9th flash is long, the engine speed signal circuit is shortd or discon.
j) if 10th flash is long, the line pressure selenoid valve circuit is shrtd or discon.
k) If OD OFF light flashes on and off, alternating back and fourth between long flashes and long pauses, all of equal length, either the battery power is low, the battery has been disconnected for a long time, or battery was connect incorrectly
l) if OD OFF dont come on, either the neutral start/back-up light switch, or the overdrive switch or the throttle position switch circuit is disconnected, or computer damaged.

- to erase a code, put ignition in OFF once, wait 3 seconds, then turn it on again.


Hope that helps....






-


----------

